# Basic Supply List



## BarredBuff (Dec 11, 2011)

This Spring we will be adding a Jersey Milk Cow to our little Homestead. My aims are to prudice everything as frugally and organically as possibly. What in your opinion should be on my shopping list, everything from basic meds, feeders/waterers, calf supplies, and milking supplies?

Thanks

BB


----------



## herfrds (Dec 12, 2011)

A California Mastitsis testing kit. A mastitsis treatment kit. these are mainly for preventative action. the treatment is a dose of penicilline that is directly injected into that quarter through the teat.
Teat dip.
stainless steel strainer.
Pastuerizer.
Milk filters
Gallon size glass jars. I buy them at Sam's club full of pickles and feed the pickles to my birds. Soak the lids overnight in undiluted bleach it helps remove the pickle smell.
Bleach.
Dawn soap.
If you plan to hand milk get 2 stainless steel buckets. 1 for washing and one for milking into.

Are you going to seperate the calf from the cow and bottle feed it or are you going to milk once a day and leave the calf on her after milking?
If you are going to seperate the calf completely get a couple of nursing bottles with nipples. You will have to make the holes in the nipples larger for the calf to nurse.

I just cut the calf off my cow at night and then after milking her I would turn the calf back on her. I got 3 gallons a day and she raised 2 calves.


----------



## BarredBuff (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks any other supplies for the stall or meds?


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 12, 2011)

This thread is already proving valuable with information.

I will add it to the "one stop shop for information" page found here:   http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2952-important-links
OP Is that ok with you?

edited to correct link


----------



## herfrds (Dec 13, 2011)

A Stop Kik is a good investment.

As for the stall a head catch or stanchin to keep the cow standing there is good.
A couple of feed pans. I feed mine her cob while she is getting milked.
Straw. They will poop or pee while being milked its easier to clean up poop in straw.
A stripping cup. I squirt the first 2 squirts from each quarter into the cup checking for mastitisis.


As for meds I would talk to your local vet about them. The only meds I have used on my milk cow was the mastitisis treatment.
I also used Brute pouron for fly control.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Dec 29, 2011)

I would also have a dose syringe on hand, some Thera-bloat, syringes and needles, CMPK and Keto-gel, some kind of udder balm, some kind of fly repellent, soft horse brush and a rubber curry, lots of rags for those cold nights she decides to put her udder in a poo pile to keep it warm...a pill or balling gun for giving boluses, shavings to put in the stanchion so she doesn't splash poo if she should happen to have the urge..if possible it doesn't hurt to have a stomach tube for emergency, and some blue kote for wounds. Good luck! Having a cow is a great thing! :bun 

OH YEAH! And a CAMERA so you can show us pictures of her!


----------



## kelsey2017 (Jan 10, 2012)

What is CMPK and Keto gel? I am new to cows too!

 I also have a heifer, she will be calving this spring, what extra should one have on hand for the calf? Or the birthing process?


----------



## peteyfoozer (Jan 10, 2012)

CMPK is a big tube of Calcium/Magnesium/phosphorus to help prevent hypocalcemia or milk fever in freshening cows. You use what looks like a big caulking gun to give it, usually when they start labor and again about 12 hr after the calving. Keto-gel is for if they should go into ketosis, which sometimes happens along with the milk fever. It's not something that happens all the time, but its good stuff to have on hand in an emergency. Its not always easy to get a vet...for us there is no vet. I would have molasses on hand, because when they calve its good to give them some molasses water right away. It brings up their sugar and energy. Mine suck it down like crazy right after calving but won't touch it any other time. Having some Nolvasan or iodine to dip the navel cord in is a good thing too as it helps prevent navel and joint ill, when bacteria travels up the umbilical cord.

They usually do just fine on their own, but I am one of those who believe an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------

